# Lake Talquin Crappie



## Capt Rick

From your past experience, what's the best month/week to fish lake Talquin for early spring time Crappie ?

Also what was your best technique to catch them, minnows, jigs, color, depth, location on Talquin, ect ?

Any suggestions on which fish camp to stay at, Whipporwill, Ingram's, Lake Talquin Lodge?

Thanks for your time and input !


----------



## dragman6693

hey..lake talquin crappie fishing is some of the best i've ever done...i've had the best luck around the spring break time frame(sorry know specifics on the dates) ingrams is a great place to stay!!! i used to work there when i was 16 for a little extra money on the side..friendly people and a great selection of tackle for all species of fish! we always had the best luck for crappie at night...one of the methods we used was finding a dock with the lights on and ancoring out of the light by about 25 yds. hook a minnow through the lips and put a glow stick inside your float (ask at ingrams they hook you up with the glow sticks) and cast a few lines well inside the light and a few on the outer edge where the light stops. we also bought one of those marine drop lights and ancorded by some stumps(witch talquin is full of) and we picked some up that way too. i'm actually going to ingrams over spring break to do some crappie fishing..as well as bass and every other species:hoppingmad good luck..and i hope to see you there.


----------



## bassn8ed

If you plan on staying you have to just guess a good date in March. I used the old farmers almanac to come up with the week 3/22 through 3/26 to go this year. If they are in the pads on beds it is a no brainer. shallow under the pads with minnows.

If you are early look for places outside the creeks and pads where they stage. Troll with jigs and minnows at different depths. I love Whippoorwill but they are booked the whole month of March so I settled for Lake Talquin LOdge. They are both great places to stay.


----------



## skiff89_jr

I know this post is a little old, but i figured i would comment anyway. I fish lake talquin atleast 12+ times a year. We use the long lining method (8 poles with 6lb mono in rodd holders trolling between .7-1.2 mph, with LIGHTWIRE JIGS and grubs). Some great spots at lake talquin are boy scout (oklawaha), goat island, williams landing, Harvey creek, Polk creek, iron curtain, and little river when they spawn. As far as jig color goes bubble gum is our go-to color; however, don't just put bubble gum on every pole try a couple different colors such as lemon merainge, acid rain, blue and chartruese. I have been to both lodges and both were equally nice and friendly. Lake talquin lodge has a nicer tackle selection and will be glad to tell you where they are biting and what the hot bait/color is. Ingrams Marina does have the only gas on lake talquin. We choose Lake talquin lodge because it's a closer to the middle of the lake and easier to get to wherever your going and have a nice fish cleaning station. HOPE THIS HELPS!!!


----------

